# Kindle 2 cover in aqua or turquoise



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Has anyone seen a Kindle 2 cover in bright blue (aqua or turquoise)?  That is my favorite color but have not found one as yet.  I have a navy one and it works but love that color!

Thanks!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

M-Edge Go cover is Sapphire is a beautiful turquoise color. I've owned one of their covers in this color and loved the shade.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone posted a picture on here of an M-Edge Icon jacket in turquoise the other day. It was beautiful! Maybe check out what M-edge has if you have your heart set on that type of color!

Honestly, I saw that picture and was tempted to buy one and I'm absolutely not in the market for another one.

Best wishes,

Leslie R


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

leslieray said:


> Someone posted a picture on here of an M-Edge Icon jacket in turquoise the other day. It was beautiful! Maybe check out what M-edge has if you have your heart set on that type of color!
> 
> Honestly, I saw that picture and was tempted to buy one and I'm absolutely not in the market for another one.
> 
> ...


Here it is, I think, near the bottom of page 2 of this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21888.25.html It is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

Yep, that's about the only aqua out there:










Don't forget they have the $10 deal going right now, too. (M-Edge.)

I opted for a baby blue Noreve, due Monday. But if that doesn't please me/go well with my skin, then I'm going to order this and sell the Noreve (here.)


----------



## AFH (Mar 20, 2010)

Love the M-Edge covers and have several. Problem with the M-Edge _Icon _ covers is that they are patent leather, and tend to crack in the folds when bent (as in folding the cover back); their standard leather is very durable. Speaking only from the experience with 2 Icon covers - mine and spouse's, after about a month's use. YMMV....


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

the turquoise above is listed as 'genuine leather' as compared to a group of colors above it listed as patent leather.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> Yep, that's about the only aqua out there:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that one.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just found these:

http://ifrogz.com/proddetail.php?prod=KNDL2-ST










I can't vouch for how the Kindle covers are, but I absolutely LOVE my iPhone iFrogz cases.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I love the M-Edge turquoise!  Might have to suggest that for Mother's Day!  Thank you all!!!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> I just found these:
> 
> http://ifrogz.com/proddetail.php?prod=KNDL2-ST
> 
> ...


Very unusual. Why would you just want to cover up the back of your Kindle, I wonder?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Luvmy, which case do you have for your iPhone?  There are several to choose from and I'm wondering which is your favorite!  Thanks


----------

